# Family of 4 finally hit their Pompano limit!!!



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

What a beautiful day at the beach to be fishing with my family. We had our lines baited up and in the water at 8:30. Just as soon as I threw my first rod out, I turn around to look at it, and bam, fish on. The first Pompano landed and from then on it became one of the busiest days we have had all year. By 12 noon we ended up with 12 Pompano, 6 Ladyfish, 4 bar Jacks, and 1 sting ray. All fish caught on sand fleas. Thanks JC.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow! Nice Catch! Sounds like a busy day. Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love the pic!! nice haul.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great pic and report, grats again


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Wow, man that is nice! Nice report!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome day and way to spend time w/the family.....or is it framily. Hahahah


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

And that's the way it's done...Outstanding!!!!


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

shouldn't the limit be 24 fish for a family of 4?


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Great pic!


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Really cool pic! Limit on pomps in AL is 3 per person...6 per person in FL


----------

